# Can't configure new Zhone modem



## frozen chosen (Mar 20, 2009)

My ISP provider just upgraded everyones system with a new Zhone 6211 modem. The directions provided has me accessing the modem with the address: 192.168.227.1, but my Internet Explorer will not connect me. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

